

Comparing Heat Shields: Mars Science Lab vs. SpaceX Dragon - pinehead
http://pinehead.tv/space/comparing-heat-shields-mars-science-lab-vs-spacex-dragon/

======
sikhnerd
I can't be the only one who continues to be impressed by SpaceX' consistent
engineering and business prowess being displayed in these types of articles.

~~~
deelowe
As they say, "scarcity breeds clarity." I'm one of the few that think nasa
shouldn't have unlimited budget and there needs to be more competition in the
industry. My fingers are cross that space mining takes off. That could be a
game changer.

~~~
joshAg
what makes you think nasa has an unlimited budget? they constantly have less
money than they would like.

~~~
deelowe
I don't, but many have complained about their recent budget cuts. To me, it
seems like it's helping space exploration more than hurting.

